# better tanning method



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

in your opinion which provides a better tanned hide using the brains for an all natural tan or using chemicals to tan


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

squirrelsniper said:


> in your opinion which provides a better tanned hide using the brains for an all natural tan or using chemicals to tan


 Squirrel brains...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would take a mess of squirrels if you had an elk hide.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I figured that out for ya Don. I would take 96 to 110 of the little tree rats to do an elk hide.lol.

Stick with chemicals squirrelsniper if you want a good tan. Brains oil the hide--- further steps tan it.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been doing a badger, its pretty much done, just working now on making the hide soft and supple. I used "Deer Hunter's & Trapper's Hide Tanning Formula ". I think it turned out good and it was easy to use.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

If your going to brain tan a hide, (every animal has enough brains to tan its own hide, or so it is said), You will have to smoke it to keep the hide from glueing itself stiff again if it gets wet.

I quit brain tanning a long time ago and only use the commercial chemical taning now just cause it is a lot easier (flesh it and send it in to get tanned). But to each there own.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I figured that out for ya Don. I would take 96 to 110 of the little tree rats to do an elk hide.lol.
> 
> Stick with chemicals squirrelsniper if you want a good tan. Brains oil the hide--- further steps tan it.
> 
> awprint:


Thanks Cat i runned out of fingers and couldn't git my boots off to finish counting with out dropping my fingers and starting all over.again. I tried to untie 'em with my teeths but that wadn't working out fer me either...I knowed i should a buyed me one o' dem calcumplaters


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don,thats funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: Gotta agree with ya Tim--- thats funny even this early in the morn'in without any beer to aid in the construction of a mental picture of a desert dweller mak'in an attempt at intelligence.lol. :clapclap:

I've used quite a bit of the orange jug tan Ruger--- next hide you do, try some Krowwtan.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Gonna give that a try Cat, since the badger turned out I think I'm gonna try an elk hide that I have. If the elk hide turns out I'll try one of my bear hides next.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd use EZ-100 or Lutan F on the bigger critters. Orange Hunter or KT is fine for the thin skin furs. I tried a deer with OH and didn't like the way it broke---never did get it to relax as much as I wanted it to, even after oiling.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, Catcapper. That's what I'm trying to achieve is a soft skin. What oil have ya had your best luck with?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a jug of "Protal" out in the shed that I use on some hides. You can order it at vandykestaxidermy.com

awprint:


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

Dixie tanning solution works good


----------

